# XBOX 360 Controller quietscht



## michel_ (28. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab seit gestern einen  xbox 360 wireless controller für den PC. Leider hat nach fünf Minuten die LT Taste angefangen zu queitschen und das tut sie bis jetzt.. Ist schon ziemlich laut und nervig..

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage:
- Redcoon anschreiben und um Ersatz bitten (und evtl. wieder ein quitschendes teil zu bekommen).
- Hoffen dass es sich legt
- Aufschraueben, dadruch Garantie verlieren, und evtl die Feder einfach bissel drehen oder mit Silikonspray die quitschende Stelle einmasieren

Was meinst ihr?


----------



## DaywalkerEH (28. April 2011)

Ersatz

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit auch zwei dieser Controller gekauft.
Einer hat recht schnell angefangen zu quietschen, hab den dann austauschen lassen.
Der andere hat nie gequietscht und das Austauschgerät auch nicht.


----------



## michel_ (28. April 2011)

Hm ok... hab die scheiß eingeschwei´ßte hartplastikverpackung allerings verheizt, geht ja nicht anders ^^ vll sind se ja sogar so nett und schicken mir zuerst ein ersatzgerät, glaub ich aber nciht..


----------



## DaywalkerEH (28. April 2011)

Naja diese Blister bekommt man ja nicht anders auf, als diese zu zerstören.
Ich würde dem Shop mal eine Mail schicken und das Problem schildern, dann sagen die schon wie du vorgehen musst.

Denke aber nicht das die einen Vorabaustausch machen


----------



## michel_ (28. April 2011)

jo hab ich gemacht kam die standardrückgaberecht mail zurück, passt aber glaube nicht dass ein shop wie redcoon da blöd macht, habe da nur gute erfahrungen gemacht bei denen.. trotzdem schicken se ersatz erst nach erhalt der "defekten" ware.. leider :-/ will doch endlich zocken mit dem ding...

nuja, da kann man wohl nichts machen. entweder ich versuchs mit dem ding oder muss eben 4-5 tage ohne auskommen *G*


----------



## DaywalkerEH (28. April 2011)

michel_ schrieb:


> will doch endlich zocken mit dem ding...


 
Glaube ich dir, musst dir halt überlegen ob dich das quietschen auf Dauer stört, aber ich bin mir sicher es wird dich stören...


----------



## michel_ (28. April 2011)

hm.. genau das denke ich auch ^^ ... oh man... nervt mich nur da ich heute auch erst zwei andere artikel zrückschickenmusste auf die ich lange gewartet hatte... grrrr...


----------



## michel_ (28. April 2011)

Einem Tipp aus dem Netz folgend hab ich einen kleinen Spritzer Silikonspray (nicht leitend) auf die taste getan und mehrfach betäigt, danach außen abgewischt und voila: nix quitscht mehr! super sache!


----------



## DaywalkerEH (28. April 2011)

Guter Tipp, Glückwunsch dann sparst du dir den Austausch


----------



## Hansherbert444 (29. April 2011)

Scheint echt ein Problem des 360 Controllers zu sein, hatte mal den wired - der hat auch gequietscht, jetzt habe ich den wireless, da ist alles ok


----------



## michel_ (29. April 2011)

jo, hab auch gelesen dass es wohl öfter vorkommt. das spray hat aber wahre wunder gewirkt, passt einwandfrei! kei geräusch mehr.


----------

